# Winsome Intellectual Arminians



## Jared (Jun 28, 2010)

I was wondering how many winsome intellectual Arminians you that you guys know about. I can name a few:

Jack Hayford
Roger Olson
Mark Rutland
Gordon Fee

Could you guys add any more to this list?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't classify them as winsome, but intellectual. 

Norman Geisler

William Lane Craig

J.P. Moreland


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Jacob Arminius was winsome... 
Although, a heretic....
That's what makes heretics so dangerous...their winsomeness....


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 29, 2010)

Craig Keener and Ron Sider. They both live their lives in an honorable manner and are highly studied men of great intellect.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 30, 2010)

Grant Osborne. Few men have as impeachable a character as he.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jun 30, 2010)

Ravi Zacharias. A master of sermon illustrations. And a man who shows the futility of relativism in the light of of God's word, in a manner that is palatable to the average person.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 30, 2010)

Jared104 said:


> I was wondering how many winsome intellectual Arminians you that you guys know about. I can name a few:
> 
> Jack Hayford
> Roger Olson
> ...


 
Dr. Brian Abasciano, Pastor at Faith community church in Hampton, NH. Professor of New Testament at Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary

Tim Laniak, professor of Old Testament at Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary, Charlotte, NC


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2010)

A. W. Pink

Edit: I was not thinking and meant A. W. Tozer. Leaving his name up for those who quoted to note that this very Calvinistic theologian was indeed *not* an Arminian.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jun 30, 2010)

> A. W. Pink



Pink was not an Arminian. He wrote the book, "The Sovereignty of God." Perhaps you meant Tozer?


----------



## Skyler (Jun 30, 2010)

I concur with William Lane Craig. He's one of my favorite winsome Arminians. =)


----------



## christiana (Jun 30, 2010)

Jake said:


> A. W. Pink


 
Reading Pink's book, The Sovereignty of God, was instrumental in bringing me to the doctrines of grace. A real 'wow' book!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 30, 2010)

How about Thomas Oden, of paleo-orthodoxy fame, editor of the IVP Ancient Christian Commentaries.


----------



## LeeD (Jun 30, 2010)

Dr. Michael Brown, who recently did a brief (internet radio style) debate with Dr. James White.


----------



## torstar (Jun 30, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> How about Thomas Oden, of paleo-orthodoxy fame, editor of the IVP Ancient Christian Commentaries.



haven't been tempted enough to read his Systematic Theology

i'll add that 10 shekels and a shirt is a great Arminian sermon


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 30, 2010)

Jake said:


> A. W. Pink



?????


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow guys!! I completely meant A. W. Tozer!! Sorry for the confusion!

I have read Pink and he is one of the most Calvinistic guys I've read. I just got confused with A. W. I suppose as I've read both. Sorry for that. :-(


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 30, 2010)

Pink was neither arminian nor winsome. I've heard his style referred to as 'kamakazi' and 'take-no-prisoners', but I love it.


----------



## Jared (Jun 30, 2010)

Isn't Norman Geisler like a 3-point Calvinist?


----------



## torstar (Jun 30, 2010)

Jared104 said:


> Isn't Norman Geisler like a 3-point Calvinist?


 

I recall Geisler's claim was a "moderate" Calvinism

those better in the know than I have pegged him at anywhere from .25 to 2.375 points of TULIP.

not sure how anything shy of 5 points even puts you on the on-ramp to the superhighway of the writer of the Institutes [shrug]


----------



## SouthernSaint (Jun 30, 2010)

From my Tozer books it seems like he skirted the debate. In the Tozer biography, "In Pursuit of God, The Life of A.W. Tozer":


On page 132 it mentions he counseled a seminary student to avoid Arminianism / Calvinism debates
On page 155 Tozer is quoted saying that he appreciates the ministry and fellowship of D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones and that he holds just about the same position as him on spiritual matters.
On page 202 Tozer is quoted saying, "I'm a Calvinist when I pray and an Arminian when I preach."


----------



## torstar (Jun 30, 2010)

Brad said:


> Pink was neither arminian nor winsome. I've heard his style referred to as 'kamakazi' and 'take-no-prisoners', but I love it.


 

heard a bit of a bio on him on some podcast the other day

apparently he wound up socially isolating himself 

great writings for us to enjoy though


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 30, 2010)

Geisler is a .5 point Calvinist. The only thing he believes in from the 5 points is 'Once Saved Always Saved' (HALF of the Perseverance of the Saints).


----------



## Jared (Jun 30, 2010)

I like Tozer but I'm not really sure where he stands. I think I remember reading that the man that started the denomination that he was a part of, the Christian & Missionary Alliance, was a Presbyterian who became a Pentecostal. His name was A.B. Simpson. According to wikipedia, 

The young Albert was raised in a strict Calvinistic Scottish Presbyterian and Puritan tradition. His conversion of faith began under the ministry of Henry Grattan Guinness, a visiting evangelist from Ireland during the revival of 1859.


----------

